# 8month GSD overly excited when he sees other dogs



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

My dog has absolutely no problems with other dogs at all, and is not aggressive by any means. I've been taking him to dog parks and meeting all my other friends dogs without any signs of aggression.

However, when were on walks and he sees another dog, his tail starts wagging horizontally (medium height) and really wants to play with the other dog. Unfortunately he has to understand that he cannot play with the other dog; and sometimes the other dog doesn't want to play.

What is the best way to help this guy calm down when other dogs come across him? I know that my dog wont harm anyone, but its not very comforting for the other person when my dog is coming toward their dog.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: 8month GSD overly excited when he sees other d*

You can help by refocusing him. Have him sit or bring a very HIGH VALUE treat in front of his nose and then have him sit. And while the dogs are walking by keep giving him the treats. And then when the dogs have passed, continue walking with him. He needs to know that it is better to get the HIGH VALUE treat over running and jumping on the other dogs. 

You may also need to get his attention during this exercise, so calling his name or making a short noise to get him to look at you may be needed...eventually, just leading his nose with the treat and then to look at your eyes before giving him the treat. Kind of like clicker training without the clicker AND when he looks at your eyes you say, "Yes" to reinforce the behavior and mark that in his memory.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: 8month GSD overly excited when he sees other d*

I also used to put my GSD in a sit/stay with reward and let the other dog approach us during this stage, albeit a few months younger. Even a few extra feet off the path to give a bit more room to work with.

If the the other owner was interested, we would allow our dogs to meet, BUT on our terms, not the dogs.

If my pup broke the sit/stay before being released, I would refocus him and he soon understood that to meet and greet he needed to be calm with no pulling. 

This really helped him from pulling and acting crazy as other dogs approached. This led into continuing to walk as the other dog approached with leash corrections to keep him focused. 

If I stopped to greet the person, he knew then to go into a sit and wait for the release, even if the other dog was pulling towards him.

If I kept walking, he learned not to pull and try to meet the other dog.

Didn't really take to long for him to learn this behavior. Just be very consistent and let the dog always know you are in control as he will look to you for cues.

Good luck.


----------



## jodnfletcher (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds like we're going through the exact same problems at the moment with our pups! Fletcher is a nightmare when she sees another dog when she is on the lead. She barks, jumps around and goes stir-crazy wanting to go and say hi and play (which obviously looks pretty scary to the other dog owner, a big crazy GSD barking and jumping around on the end of the leash at their well-behaved dog!). Guess we need to find better ' high value' treats as the ones we're using just don't cut it - she's never been very food-oriented, especially when the distraction is so ' exciting' - you can wave it in her face and phisically shove the treat in her mouth but she just spits it out, carries on barking and focusing on the other dog. So frustrating!


----------



## Ms Pepper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, my Pepper acted like that too. I found a local Schutzhund Club that I like because all the dogs are SO HAPPY when they are working. The trainer taught me how to teach Pepper to 'watch me', first at home and then under gradually more distracting conditions. It is a lot of work, several short sessions are better than one long one, but IT IS WORKING. Pepper is six months old and boy does she learn things fast!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

What i found helpful for me i exercise Josie first with a game of fetch before we head on out for our walks. In between our walks we do some obedience training. I find her be alittle more focus on me when she gets a chance to run off that puppy energy. 

Worth a shot.

I am in the same boat as you. She pulls me to meet another dog. But i think our progress is improving. Don't want to jinx it lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

H15A5H1 said:


> My dog has absolutely no problems with other dogs at all, and is not aggressive by any means. I've been taking him to dog parks and meeting all my other friends dogs without any signs of aggression.
> 
> However, when were on walks and he sees another dog, his tail starts wagging horizontally (medium height) and really wants to play with the other dog. Unfortunately he has to understand that he cannot play with the other dog; and sometimes the other dog doesn't want to play.
> 
> What is the best way to help this guy calm down when other dogs come across him? I know that my dog wont harm anyone, but its not very comforting for the other person when my dog is coming toward their dog.


And this is one of the main reasons most of us start dog classes at about 6 months to help teach us how to deal with this is a safe controlled environment! The classes are great at teaching us, and our dog, with a room full of other handlers/dogs at the same time. So great to have them learn to listen and obey with a room full of distractions, and we all have fun!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

This some good information to use with my own dog 2yo male GSD who has been a PITN about reacting to other dogs (and people) since he was about 8 weeks old. VERY curious and friendly and wanted to "visit" with all other dogs and people (esp. kids) that he sees.

Now as an adult sometimes (usually big aggresive dogs) he would react somewhat aggressively but usually still friendly but very pushy.

An animal behaviorist that we took him to said he was a "bully" and very cominant.

His breeder said, after seeing him in many dog groups, he had a very definite "Stud Dog" personality. Even tho he has never been bred, but he is intact!


----------

